# Um belo fórum!



## *Dave* (29 Jun 2008 às 16:13)

Olá a todos!
Bem eu devo ser o mais novato neste fórum pois acabei de me registar... , mas antes de o fazer dei uma vista de olhos pelo mesmo e tenho a dizer que está muito bem definido e organizado.
Gostei essencialmente da secção de Astronomia que parece estar sempre muito actualizada e ainda serve de apoio a quem está "desmotivado" pela prática.

Para terminar, felicito-vos uma vez mais pelo fórum e no que puder ajudar é só dizer.


Abraço


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jun 2008 às 17:35)

Sê muito Bem-Vindo a esta comunidade *Dave*
Contamos com as tuas participações


----------



## Dan (29 Jun 2008 às 17:55)

Bem-vindo ao fórum *Dave*


----------



## Minho (29 Jun 2008 às 18:05)

Bem-vindo *Dave*


----------



## *Dave* (29 Jun 2008 às 18:43)

Obrigado


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2008 às 19:23)

*Dave* disse:


> Gostei essencialmente da secção de Astronomia que parece estar sempre muito actualizada e ainda serve de apoio a quem está "desmotivado" pela prática.



Olá **Dave** sê bem-vindo ao fórum!

Se quiseres passa por este tópico e faz a tua apresentação:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/forum-comunidade/apresentacoes-121-63.html

Pelos 4 post desta tarde, já vi que o facto de seres "novato" não te impede de seres activo!
É óptimo ter pessoas assim aqui no fórum

Em relação à secção astronomia, também é um espaço que consulto frequentemente, apesar de ser um leigo por completo nesse tema e pouco participar nele. Mas olhar para o céu, em especial em terras do interior onde se vê quase até ao infinito, é um dos meus passatempos favoritos!


----------



## *Dave* (29 Jun 2008 às 19:33)

Gosto de participar e de me mostrar útil .
Como sou estudante e esta é uma época muito esperada (férias ) tenho tempo para dar umas olhadelas por aqui...


----------



## AnDré (29 Jun 2008 às 19:46)

Desculpa a minha ignorância, mas o que é que ASM significa?
"Aldeia de..." ou não tem nada a ver?


----------



## *Dave* (29 Jun 2008 às 21:09)

É uma aldeia do concelho de Idanha-a-Nova.
Aldeia de Santa Margarida


----------



## Turista (7 Jul 2008 às 23:45)

As boas vindas a mais um "meteolouco"


----------

